# Where to get a pure breed Maltese?



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

Iam looking for a pure breed Maltese In Southern California any one know of a breeder ? HELP!!! store ? online? where :huh:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Your previous post said you just bought two dogs. Are you planning on keeping them?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I, too, am confused. You posted about the two you bought from Ebay. Let us know what happened.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

3 puppies! Oh my  at least, I hope you are not going to rehome the other two. The little girl you posted is darling. Sorry, I am unfamiliar with any breeders in that area.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Stores and online "stores" are really risky ways to purchase a dog and by giving your money to these people, you cause other dogs to suffer as well. So I hope you will look for a puppy from a reputable breeder instead. Reputable breeders do not sell their dogs in pet stores. :thumbsup:

Here are a few stickied threads that should help prepare you for your search: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/106842-10-reasons-not-buy-puppy-pet-store.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/97845-maltese-breeders-how-find-evaulate.html (has some great links at the bottom too!)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/117699-cross-posting-article-puppy-buying-etiquette.html


Once you've read all that, you might want to start your search using the breeder referral list on the American Maltese Association website (AMA is the national breed club). Please read through the other links first though to avoid disappointment. 

American Maltese Association


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I too saw that you got two dogs from Ebay and are upset they are not purebred. I hope you aren't getting rid of them to get a purebred. Really!!!We consider our dogs, purebred or not, part of our family. If you liked the other two dogs why would you now be looking for a purebred? Love the ones you're with.


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am still going to keep them just wondering how much they do cost ??!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Why did you say you got your puppies on e-Bay?* I thought everybody knew that you absolutely may not sell live animals on e-Bay.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A purebred Maltese puppy from a reputable breeder generally runs from $1500-3000. Males are typically less expensive than females. Breeders often have slightly older pups for a bit less.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> *Why did you say you got your puppies on e-Bay?* I thought everybody knew that you absolutely may not sell live animals on e-Bay.


Actually, there is an ebay classified section that does allow live animal sales. 
For example, puppies | puppies on eBay Classifieds

To the OP, I hope you do a bit of research regarding buying your next puppy! Are you trying to buy maltese for breeding purposes or just as pets?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Actually, there is an ebay classified section that does allow live animal sales.
> For example, puppies | puppies on eBay Classifieds
> 
> To the OP, I hope you do a bit of research regarding buying your next puppy! Are you trying to buy maltese for breeding purposes or just as pets?


Yes, you are absolutely right, I forgot about those ads at the bottom, I was just thinking of 'auction' type on ebay, which isn't allowed unless they changed that. I haven't been to ebay in a very long time after they changed so many rules, it was too scammy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Actually, there is an ebay classified section that does allow live animal sales.
> For example, puppies | puppies on eBay Classifieds
> 
> To the OP, I hope you do a bit of research regarding buying your next puppy! Are you trying to buy maltese for breeding purposes or just as pets?


Oh that is just terrible. They do not allow live animal sales, but they promote it through classified ads? Thank you for informing me, Stacie. I am appalled.

Jayjay, I apologize for not believing your post.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Oh that is just terrible. They do not allow live animal sales, but they promote it through classified ads? Thank you for informing me, Stacie. I am appalled.
> 
> Jayjay, I apologize for not believing your post.


These classifieds are horrific. Try doing a search of maltese studs or puppies - it's scary what people are offering!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have to admit I looked in my local area in these classifieds out of curiosity and I see a bunch of Crested X Maltese mixes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> I have to admit I looked in my local area in these classifieds out of curiosity and I see a bunch of Crested X Maltese mixes.


OMG crested x Maltsese???? Why? Why on earth would anyone do that? The only way to stop this is to NOT BUY THOSE PUPPIES.

I buy some stuff on e-bay, but a dog is not STUFF. And if anybody needs to go to e-Bay to "get rid of" their puppies...

Never mind, I need to go and throw up right now...sorry.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

No way. What is wrong with people? Maltese are always in our local papers for sale (extra Tiny) I get to upset.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> No way. What is wrong with people? Maltese are always in our local papers for sale (extra Tiny) I get to upset.


 
Sadly as we all know people do pick up a local paper and buy a pup.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I never knew about the e-bay ads for animals. Here is what they are selling in my area as Maltese.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> I never knew about the e-bay ads for animals. Here is what they are selling in my area as Maltese.


Ok, that's so ridiculous it's kinda funny, but really not funny.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I got curious, so I looked at the ads. Now, the first 3 dogs listed were from a So. Cali rescue, although it didn't SAY that--I recognized the dogs. So..that's a good idea, I think,to catch people who are looking to buy a dog.
But there was another one, an adorable little 2-year-old dogthat somebody was identifying as a "min-pin/maltese mix" who needed a good home with "somebody who has time for him" for $1500! What? People are nuts. I feel for all these little dogs. It's as if people don't realize that they are LIVING things....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just looked at our E bay ads here in Columbus Ohio . There is a sweet female Maltese for 800 .00 then right under her ad is will trade a storage building for a female puppy! 
Yikes!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel relieved. I went to e-Bay and found the classifieds. The vast majority of the dogs listed were be offered by shelters or rescue groups.
Shelters quite often just take a wild guess at the breed. Like if it is under 25 pounds and white they call it a Maltese.
Anyway, there are a few private sellers, but it is more about re-homing.


----------



## ilovemybear2010 (May 2, 2012)

*I am in sothern Cal.*

And I looked at these listings and contacted some of the owners and they claim to be breeders of pure breed aka maltese and thats what they look like from the pics. So I am confused as to why most of you say these breeders are bad. Many of them have websites and speak of loving homes with kids who socialize the puppies. They all say the dogs must be 8 weeks old to go to a new home, not 12 weeks old. I think this is the reality. I get a great puppy from a pet store once and I dont know the breeder personally of my current dog but I have had GREAT HEALTHY INTELLIGENT dogs and there was nothing wrong with either of them. I understand the IDEAL high standards you guys are speaking of but I dont think all pet store puppies or breeders who dont have 3000 purebreed dogs to breed are all bad. So much of how the dog turns out depends on the love and training you give them and not just perfect genetics.........in my opinion.


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

well said ILOVEMYBEAR2010


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

ilovemybear2010 said:


> And I looked at these listings and contacted some of the owners and they claim to be breeders of pure breed aka maltese and thats what they look like from the pics. So I am confused as to why most of you say these breeders are bad. Many of them have websites and speak of loving homes with kids who socialize the puppies. They all say the dogs must be 8 weeks old to go to a new home, not 12 weeks old. I think this is the reality. I get a great puppy from a pet store once and I dont know the breeder personally of my current dog but I have had GREAT HEALTHY INTELLIGENT dogs and there was nothing wrong with either of them. I understand the IDEAL high standards you guys are speaking of but I dont think all pet store puppies or breeders who dont have 3000 purebreed dogs to breed are all bad. So much of how the dog turns out depends on the love and training you give them and not just perfect genetics.........in my opinion.


On some of your points, you are absolutely right. Perfect genetics do not determine how wonderful a dog can be. So many of us have had dogs with less than stellar pedigrees and had the best dogs of our lives. I know this was true for my first Maltese and the many rescues I had after before I decided to start showing. 

However, IMHO, breeding is a huge responsibility and we should hold breeders up to an "ideal high standard." We should expect them to make the best choices, to breed for the right reasons. Breeding because you want to make money is not a good reason. We should expect them to care about the future of the breed. To learn about the standard and to breed to it (that is what keeps the breed characteristics for future generations as well as being truth in advertising when buyers come looking for a Maltese--they should get something that grows up to look like a Maltese). Why should we expect any less? 

As for dogs from Pet Stores...and honestly many of these "brokers" on ebay sites as well...all you see is a facade. You do not see the way they actually keep the parents of the dogs...the horrors of puppy mill abuses. 

There are so many dogs in rescue. If you do not care about perfect genetics "or a dog that is bred to the standard" why choose to go to a breeder at all. Consider rescue. You may get an AWESOME, intelligent and loving dog, and then you are not supporting the folks who breed for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> On some of your points, you are absolutely right. Perfect genetics do not determine how wonderful a dog can be. So many of us have had dogs with less than stellar pedigrees and had the best dogs of our lives. I know this was true for my first Maltese and the many rescues I had after before I decided to start showing.
> 
> However, IMHO, breeding is a huge responsibility and we should hold breeders up to an "ideal high standard." We should expect them to make the best choices, to breed for the right reasons. Breeding because you want to make money is not a good reason. We should expect them to care about the future of the breed. To learn about the standard and to breed to it (that is what keeps the breed characteristics for future generations as well as being truth in advertising when buyers come looking for a Maltese--they should get something that grows up to look like a Maltese). Why should we expect any less?
> 
> ...


 
:goodpost:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

PLEASE adopt. There are far too many purebread and mixed Maltese that desperately need homes.....


----------

